# new to turning & where to start



## softaly2 (Jun 13, 2011)

I purchased a lathe,chuck, turning tools, sharpening grinder w/assc over the past 4 months. Took on a basic class at Woodwork, purchased 8 rough cut bowls. Now I just go out to my shop and look at the stuff and am dumb founded. Where to start and how to use this stuff. Had ideas and confidence before buying all this, and then get it, now feeling really stupid. Suggestions appreciated anytime. Brand new to this forum. Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Before you do anything else buy this DVD. It will save you months of learning and frustration.
Amazon.com: Turned Bowls Made Easy DVD: Home Improvement
Bill does almost everything the way that I do so it's easy for me to recommend him.
If you can find a club or another turner in your area. you will learn so much more with someone else's help to answer your questions. If you'll tell us where you are we may be able to help find a club or turner.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

softaly2 said:


> I purchased a lathe,chuck, turning tools, sharpening grinder w/assc over the past 4 months. Took on a basic class at Woodwork, purchased 8 rough cut bowls. Now I just go out to my shop and look at the stuff and am dumb founded. Where to start and how to use this stuff. Had ideas and confidence before buying all this, and then get it, now feeling really stupid. Suggestions appreciated anytime. Brand new to this forum. Thanks


You tube was my best friend. It's amazing what people will record and post there.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

You can learn a lot from DVD’s and books, but practice, patience, and persistence will give you confidence and skills. Learning about wood is just as important as technique (grip, stance, tool control), tool rest height, lathe speed, and sharpening your tools. 

Good luck and welcome to this very expensive hobby.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome to the site and to turning
im also new (still )
ive watched alot of youtube, just punch in woodturning or how to make a bowl, but,
these guys on here are the best, alot of knowledge floating around on here and alot of helpful tips


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome.
Here is a site which lists quite a few videos (mostly youtube) which have been reviewed for appropriate (safe) methods. http://woodturningvideos.weebly.com/
Here is a list by Bob Hamilton (bobham5); he has about 40 separate videos with most being in the 4-5 segment range. Some easy, some more difficult. 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bobham5&aq=f
Some of Bob’s are also listed at the weebly.com link
Along with Bill Grumbines video I feel this is one of the very best. *Lyle Jamieson – “Bowl Basics, The Easy Way”. It is a two DVD disc set and presents the information in a more detailed way in my opinion. Either one should be a big help.*
http://www.iamplify.com/store/product_details/WOOD-Magazine/Lyle-Jamieson---Bowl-Basics-The-Easy-Way/product_id/4375
*This was just the first link I found, it may be available elsewhere for less.*


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You already got advise on where to get help.

My question is. When you bought your tools did you buy a Bowl Gouge? They are much longer and more heavy duty then the standard lathe tools. They also do not come in the set. Since you bought bowl blanks you will need a bowl gouge.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can learn a lot on youtube but you can also learn bad ways of doing things. I've seen a lot of very poor turning skills on youtube. That's why I recommend Bill Grumbine's video. I know his ways are safe and won't get you hurt.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

john lucas said:


> You can learn a lot on youtube but you can also learn bad ways of doing things. I've seen a lot of very poor turning skills on youtube. That's why I recommend Bill Grumbine's video. I know his ways are safe and won't get you hurt.


Yep. There are some idiots out there.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

My advice would be to start small by just cutting up some 2x8 or so and practice centering the face plate, making the blank round on the lathe, cutting a tenon for the chuck, reversing the blank and cutting the inside of a bowl. This will give you a good feel for how the tools cut, how your attachments work, and what a tearout or catch feels like. The more you work with your tools the more comfortable you'll start to feel with how to approach the lathe and use the tools. 

Practice, practice, practice. Good luck and post pictures of your work!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with the others to use caution if following procedures on some of the youtube videos. The two I listed have a lot of different instructions/project and overall use safe turning practices. Some still do not use face shields or dust mask. The link to the Weebly web site is listed in a sticky at the AAW’s web site under Forums – How To, Tips, Techniques - Mustard Monster.


1+ on doing as Glidden stated and practice on some sections of 2 X 8’s. You may not get a good finish but if you get a catch it is only 50 cents worth of wood while you practice tool control. You do have a face shield I hope.
I would also suggest to start with your faceplate instead of a spur drive as you will have a much more secure grip on the wood.


1+ also on John’s suggestion of local turning clubs. Here is a link to AAW member clubs; there are about a dozen in Michigan. http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/LocalChapters.asp

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Glidden said:


> My advice would be to start small by just cutting up some 2x8 or so and practice centering the face plate, making the blank round on the lathe, cutting a tenon for the chuck, reversing the blank and cutting the inside of a bowl. This will give you a good feel for how the tools cut, how your attachments work, and what a tearout or catch feels like. The more you work with your tools the more comfortable you'll start to feel with how to approach the lathe and use the tools.
> 
> Practice, practice, practice. Good luck and post pictures of your work!



I would suggest starting with spindles to learn how the tools cut then move on to bowls.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Whether you start with spindles or faceplate work, I second (or third) the idea of using wood that doesn't mean a lot to you. If you get too concerned with the outcome of your piece you will be more likely to get anxious and frustrated. Make shavings, be safe and enjoy the process.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You also didn't say if you bought a bowl gouge. I wouldn't try to turn a bowl with a spindle gouge that comes with the sets.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I would like to add that most sets of turning tools do not have a bowl gouge but Penn State Industries has several sets with a bowl gouge. (Benjamin's Best )


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't buy your tools in sets. There are usually a couple that you won't really use or of a size that you won't need.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Lilty said:


> I would like to add that most sets of turning tools do not have a bowl gouge but Penn State Industries has several sets with a bowl gouge. (Benjamin's Best )


I looked at the Benjamin's Best Bowl gouge it's Hard to tell from the picture but the price ($25.95) is way off from most bowl gouges. Mine is a Crown Tools bowl gouge was $70 - $80 by it's self and they had plenty that were more. The one I have is 2" longer but both are 5/8" so that is a big price difference. 

I also have one that came in my set similar to the ones that PSI sells but it is no where's near a true bowl gouge. I'm still new at this but it's my understanding that a bowl gouge has to withstand more stress because of the way it has to cut to form the bowl. Look at pictures below.


Hey I could be wrong.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

No it really doesn't have to withstand more stress. It probably will just because of the shape and size but ideally you should be cutting with it and there shouldn't be much stress. 
Of course as a new turner you will get some catches and a bowl gouge will withstand them better than a small spindle gouge. A roughing gouge is also not good for bowls because of the shape it's easy to get a catch and the tang on that tool is too small to withstand a catch, they bend or break.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

john lucas said:


> No it really doesn't have to withstand more stress. It probably will just because of the shape and size but ideally you should be cutting with it and there shouldn't be much stress.
> Of course as a new turner you will get some catches and a bowl gouge will withstand them better than a small spindle gouge. A roughing gouge is also not good for bowls because of the shape it's easy to get a catch and the tang on that tool is too small to withstand a catch, they bend or break.


Wouldn't just the fact that you cut with a larger area and or multiple sides cause more stress or what ever you call it on the bowl gouge. They are usually made a lot more heavy duty then the other tools and it's made that way for a reason.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bowl gouges are made heavier (of thicker diameter steel) so they can better withstand the reach into the depth of a bowl. With spindle turning, you never have to reach that far over the tool rest. With bowls there are times that you have the tool extending further past the rest.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

The only time I got into to trouble with a bowl gouge was when I was doing something silly. ie using a 1/4" with way to much over hang on a very nasty burl and I bent the darn thing at 45'.

Wrong tool, wrong usage, wrong speed = dumb move

If you have reservations get along side a good turner at a nearby club and in no time you get enough experience to make this sort of judgment call.

Anyway stick with 1/2 and above and I doubt if you can bend or get into too much trouble other than a decent catch or two.


----------



## softaly2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*new to turning*

Thanks everyone for your replys and input. Very helpful. Maybe after some experience I can help a newby some day.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Quite possibly, the best advice I received when asking about this new guy turning bowls was, "turn 100 bowls"!

True dat.

I'm on #30 today, and I am WAAAAAYY better at it than I was 20 bowls ago!:laughing:

I second the advice to save the good stuff for later...
It sux to ruin a nice chunk o' wood.

...and I promise you that the majority of the tools that you have now, will be unused relics in 6 months.:yes:

Of course, be aware that once you start turning, (ALL) other interests will wane.

p


----------

